# Making the move to 4K...Bolt Pro?



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

So with hopefully a good earnings year at work and some help from selling my old gear on ebay, I hope to make the move to 4K. 

Any news for a Bolt Pro? The hard drive is too small and the tuners too few on the current model. Also, are there any rumors on changes to the current lifetime pricing? 

Besides the Bolt, I'll move up to the 65" LG OLED and a Yamaha A3050 Receiver. I'll stick with my Polk surrounds. Thanks for any input on this.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

zubinh said:


> So with hopefully a good earnings year at work and some help from selling my old gear on ebay, I hope to make the move to 4K.
> 
> Any news for a Bolt Pro? The hard drive is too small and the tuners too few on the current model. Also, are there any rumors on changes to the current lifetime pricing?
> 
> Besides the Bolt, I'll move up to the 65" LG OLED and a Yamaha A3050 Receiver. I'll stick with my Polk surrounds. Thanks for any input on this.


Now you just need 4k content.

And no, no news on a Bolt Pro yet. Maybe this summer.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I decided not to wait and got a couple of Bolts and upgraded each of them to 4TB drives. They include a year of service so I'm covered for awhile. Then if a Bolt Pro comes out late this year I can still dump the Bolts and upgrade again.


----------

